# Any 1/18 racers in or near Pittsburgh?



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am working on putting together an indoor off-road class at Steel City Hobbies. We have enough to start the class and will be getting the jumps ready. We plan on starting the class on March 1st. I'm trying to gain a little more interest and few more racers. Let me know if there is anyone interested.


----------



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

Our email address is [email protected] Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## tek18_Racer#1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey, its me, blackandgold. Everything is goin good. Can't wait to have these jumps done!


----------



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad you made it over here. I'm glad we got started on the jumps...that kicker is awsome!!! I think we can get the rest of the step-up ant the table top done this Friday.


----------



## tek18_Racer#1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, same here. We can get alot more accomplished next time. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

So many types of 1/18 scale ! What do you have in the way of rules so far? Stock, Brushless,
Battery types, 2 / 4 Wheel Drive ?


----------



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

kaug, for right now the only rule is stock motor and 6 cell pack. We are building interest so we are going to run 2 and 4wd together untill we get enough to start adding classes. After that we would like a stock and open class of both 4wd and 2wd.


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Are you going to run on Saturdays with everyone else or a different day and time. Sounds interesting. However, reading the latest posts I don't think I want to stay there 10 hours for
16 minutes of track time. Like to run 1/10 scale also except my budget and college expenses won't let me.


----------



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

We will be running on Saturdays. As for time, that depends on how many racers we get.


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Reading between the lines on the Oval Post I guess 1/18 won't be happening . Looks like there closing the lights and locking the doors. I hope I'm reading this wrong just my 2 cents.


----------



## tek18_Racer#1 (Mar 1, 2008)

kaug said:


> Reading between the lines on the Oval Post I guess 1/18 won't be happening . Looks like there closing the lights and locking the doors. I hope I'm reading this wrong just my 2 cents.


You read correct. Major bummer. Maybelater30 is gonna check out a rumor of A.B. Charles puttin in a huge offroad dirt track. Keep checkin here for updates and please offer any ideas if you have any. I have invested too much into this truck to just bash it now...


----------

